# Trojan Cameras and Sewer Machines



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

I wondered if anyone had any feedback on the Trojan brand. 

Colt
Stalllion
and the camera?

I was also interested in the Ridgid See Snake and Spartan but both are very expensive, which other models do you use that have worked out cheaper but still effective?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

drainman said:


> I wondered if anyone had any feedback on the Trojan brand.
> 
> Colt
> Stalllion
> ...


for a second there I thought you were talking about condoms :whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drainman said:


> I wondered if anyone had any feedback on the Trojan brand.
> 
> Colt
> Stalllion
> ...


Trojan rods are just like a Spartan. Their management practices are not very desirable. If you want a good price on cameras and rods call Marvin @ Allan J Coleman he ships sewer and drain equipment world wide, and gives the best prices. He also has much better customer service than Spartan themselves. Here is a link to their website. http://www.allanjcoleman.com/ if you need anything be it parts or equipment by Ridgid, Duracable, Marco, Spartan, General Flexi-Cleaner, Electric Eel, and many other brands.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Trojan rods are just like a Spartan. Their management practices are not very desirable. If you want a good price on cameras and rods call Marvin @ Allan J Coleman he ships sewer and drain equipment world wide, and gives the best prices. He also has much better customer service than Spartan themselves. Here is a link to their website. http://www.allanjcoleman.com/ if you need anything be it parts or equipment by Ridgid, Duracable, Marco, Spartan, General Flexi-Cleaner, Electric Eel, and many other brands.


I'm not sure what's wrong with their management style but they are a small family owned business.

I do not believe they make their own cameras or locators.

Mark


----------

